# front loaded charcoal/wood indoor grills



## carnivorous2 (Dec 12, 2002)

I have a steak house that prides itself on grilling steaks over live hickory coals and we have recently expanded. The charcoal pit that we currently use is about 75 years old and works like a charm. Unfortunately, I'm having trouble recreating this in our new restaurants. My major dilemma is that the cooking grates that came with my last two grills (Aztec, Montague) have warped within 6 months of use (the 3/4-inch iron grates on my original charcoal pit will probably outlive me!). I've gone so far as to call the engineers that designed these grills, but my woes continue. If anyone out there knows of a grill that could withstand an open flame for 12 hour periods, 7 days a week I would be forever indebted.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

carnivorousII
I don't have an answer for you but I can tell you that when I have opportunities like this, I go outside the commercial restaurant relm and go to the private sector for help. I've had many things fabricated by those in the business.
I would find a foundry or iron worker in your area and see if they can fabricate your grates. I'm sure they will be able to tell you what those high temps require to remain straight. I have also found that atisans really enjoy a break from the everyday work and just enjoy helping you. 
I just had some cutters made for me buy a sheet metal shop in town. I was quoted 550. by some outfit out west that specialized in cutters, but I needed them ASAP. I had 6 cutters made in two days and the man told me to bring him a couple dozen cookies and we'd be square. He said the guys had a blast working on these little things.
pan


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

carnivorous2 

If you want to PM me with more details, I can probably make what you need. I've been doing steelworking for 30 years with an emphasis on wood-fired appliances. I guess it's safe to say that what I do works, since I'm still making and shipping stuff all around the country.

Nick


----------

